# GSD pup again... eye ointment problems this time!



## Lintel (8 June 2018)

His conjunctivitis is clearly on its way back, eyes abit more weepy and red. We have tried with the ointment again but have failed.
It transpires trying to put ointment or drops into a 50kg beastie is not easy not pleasant!
Now clearly we cannot let his eyes get all sore so what is the key?
I cannot imagine i am alone with this problem?

Is there a spray... syringe?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 June 2018)

there maybe drops available of the same drug-give your vet's a ring in the morning. drops are easier to administer but ointment is longer acting.


----------



## blackcob (8 June 2018)

We use this BSAVA handout for eye meds which might be of help: https://www.emersonvet.co.uk/userfiles/files/Topical eye treatments.pdf


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 June 2018)

50kg? Is that a misprint lol?

I'd just decant into a small spray bottle from Superdrug or the like...but I would imagine getting a sudden spritz would be more upsetting than a few drops?

Better to do a bit of desensitization work if you have time. A bit like the grooming. It's non negotiable and you get something nice for being a good boy.


----------



## Lintel (8 June 2018)

CorvusCorax said:



			50kg? Is that a misprint lol?

I'd just decant into a small spray bottle from Superdrug or the like...but I would imagine getting a sudden spritz would be more upsetting than a few drops?

Better to do a bit of desensitization work if you have time. A bit like the grooming. It's non negotiable and you get something nice for being a good boy.
		
Click to expand...

An over exaggeration... but 47kg on the nose at the vets! Hope he doesn't grow much more... he'll weight more than me soon!! We have tried nicey nicey but it doesn't seem to fly :/


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 June 2018)

He's not hungry enough 

Average weight of a mature male is 30-40kg, so long-term he'd be a dog I'd want to keep on the lean side x
Always hard to tell with LSH what is dog and what is hair lol.


----------



## rara007 (8 June 2018)

That's some GSD!


----------



## Sandstone1 (8 June 2018)

wow.  47kg at 8 months old!  Hes going to be massive


----------



## Lintel (8 June 2018)

CorvusCorax said:



			He's not hungry enough 

Average weight of a mature male is 30-40kg, so long-term he'd be a dog I'd want to keep on the lean side x
Always hard to tell with LSH what is dog and what is hair lol.
		
Click to expand...

Haha! It sure is, there is alot of hair! I thought an adult male was around 50kg... :O
We were told by the vet for feed him for his expected weight to be 60kg- I laughed then- not laughing now, considering he was the runt he is rather exceeding expectations!
Here is the bear himself today!


----------



## CorvusCorax (9 June 2018)

Nah, I've had shepherds my whole life and my biggest one was 40kg. They're a medium/large breed, not a giant one.

He is gorgeous, and don't mean to be a negative nelly, but like I say he's a dog I would keep pretty lean as an adult to minimise wear and tear on the joints etc.


----------



## Lintel (9 June 2018)

CorvusCorax said:



			Nah, I've had shepherds my whole life and my biggest one was 40kg. They're a medium/large breed, not a giant one.

He is gorgeous, and don't mean to be a negative nelly, but like I say he's a dog I would keep pretty lean as an adult to minimise wear and tear on the joints etc.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I'll keep an eye on that the thoughts hadn't even crossed my mind about his joints with his weight! X


----------



## JillA (9 June 2018)

Is he also itchy and tending towards runny poo? My neighbours terrier had all of those problems but especially eyes, he spent a fortune on ointments. Local pet shop owner suggested he tried it on gluten free food and once he had everything cleared up within a week. Worth a thought.


----------



## MurphysMinder (9 June 2018)

I'm with CC regarding his weight,  that is very heavy for his age,  more than an adult male should weigh,  I'd be trying to slim him down a bit.   With regard to the eye ointment,   can you put it on his finger first and then apply to his eye?   If you have someone who can help it will probably be easier with 2 people,  one to hold him in a sit and the other to put the cream in.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 June 2018)

MurphysMinder said:



			I'm with CC regarding his weight,  that is very heavy for his age,  more than an adult male should weigh,  I'd be trying to slim him down a bit.   With regard to the eye ointment,   can you put it on his finger first and then apply to his eye?   If you have someone who can help it will probably be easier with 2 people,  one to hold him in a sit and the other to put the cream in.
		
Click to expand...


That is what we have done when necessary with a Rottweiler who weighs 43 kg as an adult bitch.  she gets one runny eye in Spring as a reaction to pollen.


----------



## Clodagh (9 June 2018)

That is very interesting about their weight, I went and googled to check that CC and MM knew what they were on about (LOLOLOL)- they don't really weigh much more than a lab, but even the shorter coated ones look much bigger to my eyes.
It must be hard with all that coat to check their weight - can you feel his ribs? He looks like a teddy bear. Does he like swimming? I envisage a sponge effect and the pond drying up when he gets out!


----------



## CorvusCorax (9 June 2018)

With LSH, it's only when they are soaked that you see what they actually look like!
Also a handy way to check if they are correct/with undercoat 

I was swimming my dog a few weeks back and was actually mortified about how skinny he was and weighed him promptly and have since upped his food intake.
While I appreciate he would be in the small-medium size bracket for his breed, he was never more than 32kg in full work/peak fitness.
When his breed survey report comes back from Gernany I will get it translated and post it here if anyone is interested. The surveyor said informally, with raised eyebrows, that 'size isn't everything!'


----------



## Lintel (9 June 2018)

Yes he looks like a drowned rat when wet! He loves the water which is great, believe it or not he is reasonabley lean under all that hair... underfed at present as we felt feeding over 1.5kg of food was abit OTT. Putting it on the finger and into the eye seems to work thank you all!


----------



## skinnydipper (11 June 2018)

It might be worth asking the vet to re-check his weight (mistakes do happen).  My previous GSD never weighed more than 35 kg.  My current dog is a big lad and over breed standard in height - over 26" at his shoulder.  He is 43kg and looks about right.


----------



## ester (11 June 2018)

In any of the pics you have posted of him recently he honestly doesn't look that big OP? I'd be double checking that if you are using it for feeding quantity guidance.


----------



## paddy555 (11 June 2018)

ester said:



			In any of the pics you have posted of him recently he honestly doesn't look that big OP? I'd be double checking that if you are using it for feeding quantity guidance.
		
Click to expand...

he looks pretty big. Lovely dog OP. Mine is 6.5 months and very very similar. I suspect he will equal yours in size and weight idc. I am feeding 1kg of raw meat per day plus 2 sardines or half a mackerel. That seems to be OK ATM but I will probably have to reduce it before too long. Not too sure how to keep the weight off other than reducing food. CC/MM?? In a normal animal I would exercise harder but with a GSD pup I don't want to overdo it.


----------



## ester (11 June 2018)

I should have clarified, not big enough to weigh 50kg (well 47). I'm not saying he's small by any means but that is heavier than he looks.


----------



## SusieT (11 June 2018)

Take this as a oppurtunity to teach him how to sit nicely for treatment.
I've always worked on handling eyes, ears, teeth from a young age.
get him to sit nicely first, keep with the +ve reinforcement for sit nicely, it may take an hour... then ensure he will sit nicely will you stand 'over' him from behind ie with him between your legs.
tip his nose upwards (a nice treat would be ideal to assist with this) and repeat several times.
at all points have the ointment handy with lid off in reaching distance.
then pop the drops in and off you go.
As a big dog you need to make him easy to treat- A shepard should be easy to train to do these sort of things.


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 June 2018)

Paddy, can I come and live at your house!!


----------



## Moobli (16 June 2018)

I have noticed a tendency in some breeders (mostly longcoated, pet breeders) to breed for and advertise their stock as large/oversize.  My longcoated dog is 37kg and my working line 38kg.

He is a lovely looking boy Lintel.  Sorry to hear he is having eye trouble.  Does the vet know what is causing it?  (sorry if there is another thread about this, but we've been flat out lambing and so I haven't been on for a while).  Is there someone who can hold him while you put the drops in?


----------



## paddy555 (16 June 2018)

CorvusCorax said:



			Paddy, can I come and live at your house!!
		
Click to expand...

you're welcome CC. You must understand however that by the time 1 GSD, 2 cats and 10 horses have been fed there's not much left over for the humans!!


----------



## Lintel (16 June 2018)

Conjunctivitis had now totally cleared up so has his snotty problem she thinks it's just been an upper respiratory infection thankfully 
- reweighed him when we were passing yesterday he is 42kg! Still rather large but not the 47kg figure we had thank goodness I was starting to worry :S
Can only assume the scales hadn't been correctly calibrated as he hasn't lost 5kg!!


----------



## ester (16 June 2018)

If only we could all lose weight like that!


----------



## skinnydipper (17 June 2018)

Lintel said:



			Conjunctivitis had now totally cleared up so has his snotty problem she thinks it's just been an upper respiratory infection thankfully 
- reweighed him when we were passing yesterday he is 42kg! Still rather large but not the 47kg figure we had thank goodness I was starting to worry :S
Can only assume the scales hadn't been correctly calibrated as he hasn't lost 5kg!!
		
Click to expand...

Wow, Lintel.  He is a big lad for a youngster.  

Glad to hear his URTI has cleared.


----------

